

NYSE OpenMAMA: Wall Street Won’t Share the Wealth, But It Will Share the Code - espeed
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/10/nyse-open-mama/

======
pilom
This code is useless to consumers. It doesn't give you access to the markets,
it just an attempt to make other exchanges use the same tech to make it easier
for quants to code to any exchange.

